# Recommends for Tampa/Sarasota/Bradenton area?



## alterwisser (Dec 26, 2017)

Were in Anna Maria Island for a bit....

Looks like weather wont be amazing for a day or two, so I thought it might be worth driving a bit for a good food experience....

Not super fine dining.... something unique, authentic.... good burger recommendation always welcome as well!


----------



## Naples09 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yoder's is always a great spot.


----------



## daveb (Dec 26, 2017)

Bern's is a Tampa institution. Great steak (of course) incredible wine list and cellar, desert room and if that's not enough you can have the best burger ever at the bar.


----------



## niwaki-boy (Dec 27, 2017)

daveb said:


> Bern's is a Tampa institution. Great steak (of course) incredible wine list and cellar, desert room and if that's not enough you can have the best burger ever at the bar.



Somebody asked this question on another forum a bit ago and I recommended Bern's. I hadnt been there since the nineties and someone chimed in saying they had gone through ups and downs and theyre currently riding high. Good to hear you recommend them too!


----------



## Naples09 (Dec 28, 2017)

daveb said:


> Bern's is a Tampa institution. Great steak (of course) incredible wine list and cellar, desert room and if that's not enough you can have the best burger ever at the bar.



Agreed! Berns is great....but pricey.

Also recommend Osteria Natalina.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 28, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> Were in Anna Maria Island for a bit....
> 
> Looks like weather wont be amazing for a day or two, so I thought it might be worth driving a bit for a good food experience....
> 
> Not super fine dining.... something unique, authentic.... good burger recommendation always welcome as well!



On Anna Maria, check out Eat Here, nice cozy and delicious.

The Donut Experiment on Anna Maria is a lot of fun too. 

Freaking jealous, I love that little island.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 28, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> On Anna Maria, check out Eat Here, nice cozy and delicious.
> 
> The Donut Experiment on Anna Maria is a lot of fun too.
> 
> Freaking jealous, I love that little island.



We Never really liked Florida that much .... until we found AMI. Its actually our second time this year. 

The Donut Experiment almost is a daily routine .... and it seems not only for us....!!!


----------



## Bodine (Jan 1, 2018)

Berns for sure, also Columbia's in Ybor for Cuban cuisine.


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 10, 2018)

I worked on a private island about an hour or so south of Tampa called Boca grande. On that island is a historic grand resort called the gasparilla inn. They have great florida fine dining food and a offsite restaurant called the pink elephant that is more casual but a local hotspot. The island itself can be driven onto after paying a 6 dollar toll. It has pristine beaches and an old florida feel with boutique shops. I lived and worked as a sous chef on the island for 3 years I highly recommend it


----------



## McMan (May 10, 2018)

I like Cortez, which is pretty close to Anna Maria. Cool little fishing town. (Or maybe it was... I was there last in 2003.) Star Fish Market--Beer kept on ice... we had a good day/night eating fried grouper and a drinking sh*t-ton of ice cold red stripe. 

Duffy's on Anna Maria used to have good burgers too. But the last time I tried one was in the 90s... So, again, things there might have changed, too!

Hopefully some of the Floridian Forumers can give an update on these places (for me, for sentimental reasons). That part of Florida is memory lane


----------



## panda (May 10, 2018)

pete & shorty's in clearwater


----------

